# Service anti theft/ key locks in ignition?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Randibrown said:


> Clicks like the battery's dead and locks my key in the ignition. It has left me stranded several times.


It could be a battery on it's way out. There's also a known battery cable issue that can cause a number of electrical gremlins.

Is this still under B2B warranty? (Under 36,000 miles) If so, make it a dealer problem.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your description is that of a battery failing or a very corroded cable/terminal interface.

If the battery tests good and the cable shows no corrosion I then would recommend the negative cable replacement per the service bulletin.

Rob


----------



## Randibrown (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I'm seeing a lot on the web. A battery problem. It has 50,000 miles so no warranty.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Randibrown said:


> Thanks, that's what I'm seeing a lot on the web. A battery problem. It has 50,000 miles so no warranty.


Well, no warranty on the battery or cable cleaning but the cable replacement, if required, is covered for ten years regardless of who owns the car......warranty covers the car......it could have ten owners.

Good luck and congrats on your recent purchass......odds are, due to the cars age, the battery has a good chance of being OK.....battery life is more time related rather than mileage.

Rob


----------



## Randibrown (Mar 16, 2016)

Well the terminals are clean and tight. So I'm hoping it is the battery or the cable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Randibrown said:


> I just purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze. Two weeks after buying when I go to start the vehicle it acts like it doesn't want to start and displays Service antitheft system. Now sometimes it doesn't start at all. Clicks like the battery's dead and locks my key in the ignition. It has left me stranded several times. Anyone else experience this or know what could be causing this?


It sounds like you got some great suggestions here, Randibrown. We wanted to chime in to let you know we’re available via private message and would be more than happy to assist if you’re thinking you’d like to work with a certified Chevrolet dealership. Should you send an inquiry, please include your VIN mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership. Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you soon!

Sincerely,

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

